# More Paramedic Certifications Pulled in Collier County, FL



## VentMedic (Nov 2, 2009)

*Tober pulls paramedic certification for all East Naples firefighters*

http://m.marconews.com/news/2009/oct/30/tober-certification-all-east-naples-firefighters/



> NAPLES — Collier County Medical Director Robert Tober has pulled advance life support certification for all East Naples firefighter-paramedics because he says they have failed to meet agreed-upon training standards.


 


> Tober said that county firefighters-paramedics previously agreed to ride on an ambulance for one 24-hour shift every 90 days to keep their skills fresh. But East Naples firefighters haven’t done that, he said.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh oh oh, does this mean NOT all of Florida has ALS response?  



Good for that doc.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 2, 2009)

Good for the doc! Although I do feel bad for any particular firefighters who lived up to their end of the bargain, if there are any.


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 2, 2009)

I challenge anyone to explain why these guys can't get in ONE 24 hour shift in 3 months and to justify why they shouldn't have had their certs pulled.


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I challenge anyone to explain why these guys can't get in ONE 24 hour shift in 3 months and to justify why they shouldn't have had their certs pulled.



Sadly, there are so very many FF out of touch with their skills once seniority moves them from a patient care role to a different role during responses.

I discovered this right here in my own community and with that, set out to make a difference before it gets to the point of anybody questioning their capabilities. I'd much rather give a friendly nudge and offer up a few good educational CEU materials than ignore it and watch someone get hurt.


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 2, 2009)

Good.  I don't want people who don't care about patient care caring for me.  (Yes, I liked saying care so much.)


----------



## 46Young (Nov 2, 2009)

They have no one to blame but themselves. Four shifts a year isn't asking much.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 2, 2009)

So many of the skills we practice at every level are perishable.  Even something as basic as CPR becomes less second nature if you don't drill it.  If they aren't willing to do even that minimal amount of ambulance work, then they don't need the ALS certs to begin with.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> then they don't need the ALS certs to begin with.



WHAT??!!!  How else are they supposed to get an extra $6500/year, choice engine assignment and promotion points, not to mention the boost it provides for determining their retirement amount?  Sheesh, you sir, have no heart!


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> WHAT??!!!  How else are they supposed to get an extra $6500/year, choice engine assignment and promotion points, not to mention the boost it provides for determining their retirement amount?  Sheesh, you sir, have no heart!


Maybe that was something they should have thought about before essentially choosing to abandon their certs... by not meeting the requirements. :unsure:


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2009)

Hoping you did not miss the sarcasm from above...


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 2, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> Hoping you did not miss the sarcasm from above...


Not at all... you post was dripping with it!


----------



## reaper (Nov 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Oh oh oh, does this mean NOT all of Florida has ALS response?
> 
> 
> 
> Good for that doc.



Nope! They are just first response. They still have CCEMS responding. Still ALS served!


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 2, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Oh oh oh, does this mean NOT all of Florida has ALS response?


 
Collier EMS, non-fire, has been alive and well providing ALS in that county for over 30 years and mostly under the direction of Dr. Tober. It has been in the recent decade that Fire decided to join in by wanting their FFs to be Paramedics.


----------

